# Huge frustrations in - visa4uk - webiste , canada...help!



## beijing06 (Apr 24, 2012)

Firstly , many thanks to all you kind people that have taken time to reply and offer your good advice - very helpful.

My GF is STILL unable to complete submission of her online visa application through the VISA4UK website from VANCOUVER/CANADA as it fails EVERYTIME to allow her to complete PAYMENT, coming up with a "failure" message, between it an "worldpay" who take the payment.

Today - i have phoned "worldpay" and informed them and emailed them the screenshot of the error message, and they are looking into it.

I have also phoned the UKBA in uk, but they said we have to contact their representative agency in CANADA - "worldbridge", but i am sure it is "worldpay" - the merchant who has the problem.

Apparently - worldbridge, is a premiuim phone line too, has anyone used the worldbridge helpline?

So - Can anyone offer advice/help ?, we are both hugely frustrated , that nobody wants to take payment of our $1360 - in order that we complete the visa submission, and i am worried our 7 day deadline will expire, and my GF will have to re-write the whole online application again.....

Any help - please .......!?


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Has your GF checked with her bank to see if the payment has been either denied or processed through?

WorldPay is the secure payment side of WorldBridge, and as such, WorldBridge, per UKBA, is the contact point. I promise you they want that money! The contact you made with WorldPay earlier today is good-they are checking into the error message your GF got, but you might have her contact the email address for WorldBridge too.

She should check the bank to see if payment has been denied or processed, attach a screen shot or PDF of the error message, the information that contact has been made with WorldPay who say they are looking into it, and include her application number and the result of her checking the bank info.

WorldBridge telephone line is indeed a hideously priced premium line, and I've not read one post saying it was worth the money for the 'assistance' gained during the call. Most people here have reported being put on hold for long periods of time (whilst the meter ran) and ultimately didn't get any real answers.

Check the bank and then email WorldBridge; hopefully WorldPay will be contacting your GF soon with results from their looking into the problem, too.


----------



## beijing06 (Apr 24, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Has your GF checked with her bank to see if the payment has been either denied or processed through?
> 
> WorldPay is the secure payment side of WorldBridge, and as such, WorldBridge, per UKBA, is the contact point. I promise you they want that money! The contact you made with WorldPay earlier today is good-they are checking into the error message your GF got, but you might have her contact the email address for WorldBridge too.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for the above - had already checked and her attempted payment hadnt gone through...
Have emailed the problem to worldbridge now.
have also received the below response from "worldpay"....not to hopeful now of not having to re-submit from the beginning again -.......


"Thank you for your email.

I have checked the payment link you provided. The error caused is a server side error, it happens sometimes because of internet connection.

You may want to try a different card to make the payment. If it still does not work, I am afraid you will have to refill the application form again so another payment link will be generated for you to pay the fee.

I understand it is very troublesome to redo the application process, but unfortunately it is the most direct solution for this issue. "

Sorry for the inconvenience caused. Please let us know any further information you require and we will do our best to assist you.

Best regards,


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

If you have a different card to use you might want to give that a try-make sure that bank knows a whopper amount of money is about to be used, give it an hour after speaking to someone in Customer Service and be sure to get their name or operator number so you can go back to the bank if needed (it has happened before).

If that different card doesn't work, it does look like the quickest way to get her application in is to start over. 

The things we do for love!


----------



## shellybeans (Feb 12, 2012)

I had trouble getting mine to work too. In the end I had to call my credit card and assure that that it was me trying to make the charge. They were suspicious because of the amount and that it was a foreign website. I tried multiple times with two different credit cards but it didn't work until I called my credit card company and had them clear it. Then I had trouble for like the next two weeks with the other card because they had placed a hold on my account because of what looked like suspicious activity (but was really just me trying to apply for a visa.) The whole situation was comicly amplified when I was on the phone with customer service trying to explain that I was applying for a visa and the fellow on the other end was trying to tell me that there should never be a charge like that to apply for a visa (as a credit card employee, his definition of "visa" was a whole different thing that the kind of visa I was wanting...)


----------



## beijing06 (Apr 24, 2012)

*Finally - Payment SUCCESS!*



AnAmericanInScotland said:


> If you have a different card to use you might want to give that a try-make sure that bank knows a whopper amount of money is about to be used, give it an hour after speaking to someone in Customer Service and be sure to get their name or operator number so you can go back to the bank if needed (it has happened before).
> 
> If that different card doesn't work, it does look like the quickest way to get her application in is to start over.
> 
> The things we do for love!


Thanks for your advice, she finally managed to get the payment through with another card, after many more frustrations and failed attempts. But I wasnt impressed with the website's technical email query option as they still havent replied !

My advice for any other Canadian online UK visa applicants is to try calling your bank first if you have this problem, and also consider using different cards.

Now.....onto ....the biometric appointment, hope this goes a lot more smoothly....


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

*Biometrics Appointment...*



beijing06 said:


> Thanks for your advice, she finally managed to get the payment through with another card, after many more frustrations and failed attempts. But I wasnt impressed with the website's technical email query option as they still havent replied !
> 
> My advice for any other Canadian online UK visa applicants is to try calling your bank first if you have this problem, and also consider using different cards.
> 
> Now.....onto ....the biometric appointment, hope this goes a lot more smoothly....


It _will be_ easier. I was there yesterday to meet Travelspice and it was a totally relaxed atmosphere.

They even have DHL materiels to ship applications to NYC.


----------

